# Flu shots



## Steve (Oct 18, 2012)

I was just wondering how many on here get their annual flu shot .....

Later today, we (my wife and I) have an appointment with our family doctor to get our flu shot.. We have been getting the shot for about 20 years now and of course there is NO charge for this.. It is all paid for by our health system..
Actually, everyone living in Ontario is entitled to a free flu shot....

Does it help ??? Well, we NEVER caught the flu since we have been taking the shot and we NEVER had any reaction to it either.......


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 18, 2012)

My last flu shot was 1973.  I am (no, was, as I'm fully retired) a person who never missed work.  I got so sick from that flu shot, my husband had to take me home (we worked for GM's wiring division back then) and I was flat out for a week; some of which I don't even remember I was so sick.  My SIL stayed with me and said for a couple days, I crawled on my hands and knees to the bathroom.  I could never recall any of that but at least I had enough sense to know I needed to get there - lol.

I fully recovered (except for having to use a week's vacation so I wouldn't miss a week's pay, never got another flu shot and have never had the flu -- which means I am not about to start flu shots - lol lol lol

I went for my BP med checkup last week and the nurse asked me if I "--wanted MY flu shot--"  I said no thanks and told her why:cupcake:

Around the year 2001, I had the pleasure of talking with a retired RN who told me 1973 was part of a time period when some of the flu batches were bad and I had all the symptoms of having received from a bad batch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2012)

I've refused the annual flu shots for quite a few years now, as they have some harmful ingredients in them and they are not effective on all strains anyway.  I think those annual shots are just money makers for the pharmaceutical companies.  Same with my husband, and neither of us have had the flu, but we take vitamin D3 and vitamin C during the winter months when everyone else seems to be sick around us.


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2012)

We got our flu shot yesterday...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve said:


> We got our flu shot yesterday...



Yes, many people still take them with no obvious side effects.  I've received SO MANY vaccinations since I was a baby, for anything and everything, I figured now I can pick and choose at least.  They wanted to give me a tetanus shot because I haven't had one in a long time, but before they stuck me, I asked, and they also said that it was a combo shot with whooping cough.  I would've never known that if I didn't ask, and I then refuse the shot.  Just don't feel good about the stuff that goes in those things anymore.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

My advice is listen to the vast majority of doctors who say that everyone 65 years and older should be vaccinated and if you've had a heart attack you should also be vaccinated. 90% of deaths from the flu are people 65 years old and older.

I know that many people say they've gotten sick from the shot but the AMA and every doctors I've spoken to says that you can't get the flu from the shot. You might have a slight reaction with a temperature of 100.5 or thereabouts or a little stuffy head but no full blown flu or serious illness unless you're alergic to eggs.

I get the shot every year and have never had any problem other than the very slight temperature and maybe a little discomfort. To me, the worst was like a cold was coming on but it never got there. Most years I've noticed no reaction at all. Don't listen to those who claim to have gotten seriously ill. It was most likely just a coincidence. There have been many studies done and none showed illnesses coming from the shot.

Don't be one of those 66 year olds who die from the flu! Get the shot!


----------



## Steve (Oct 23, 2012)

My wife and I had our flu shot a week ago and so far, absolutely NO reaction at all.. Not even an itch..
The fact we do it is simple.. We don't want to come down with the flu and die.. At our age the flu could be fatal..
Since we have been taking the shot, we haven't caught the flu which is good..

Absolutely NO reason for everyone to get the shot to be protected and besides it is free but that isn't the reason.......


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

I always get my flu shot every year, and in fact, I'm due to get this year's shot soon. Even though I've been getting the shot for a long time, I still did develop a flu last year, but it was very mild. I know that they don't protect against every strain, but with the way my immune system is (somewhat weak), I wasn't surprised to get a mild form of the flu.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 24, 2012)

My work keeps pushing the flu shot.  We get them free, and are constantly getting reminders through email and our intranet.
When I stopped at a clinic to get a TB test I was asked repeatedly if I wanted the flu shot, and I got that same look as if I had three heads for declining.
However, a week earlier I asked my doctor about it and he recommended against it.  Didn't think there was any reason a generally healthy adult should get one.
I have never had one, never had the flu, and intend to follow my doctor's recommendations.

(But I have no problems with vaccinations in general, having had the hep A and B series and yellow fever, and soon going for typhoid and the rabies pre-exposure series - all in addition to the routine vaccinations).


----------



## loriann (Oct 25, 2012)

I no longer get flu shots after I found out that they inject you with the virus to strengthen your immune system. I haven't had a cold in three years and I'm feeling great despite of not getting them annually. I eat very healthy and exercise a lot so my situation may be different than others.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 25, 2012)

Drug companies must be giving huge kickbacks for stores like Walgreens to be pushing the shots so. Either that or the mark up is so tremendous, this is a great product. Too many people tell me they had the shot and still got the flu, so what's the point.


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 26, 2012)

teamrose said:


> Too many people tell me they had the shot and still got the flu, so what's the point.



This is where the doctor says "oh!  you can STILL get the flu, it just won't be as severe"  :indecisiveness:

This is the same principle that's applied when giving horses their annual "standard" vaccines.  They can STILL get whatever disease you are vaccinating against ("against" is not the same as "can STILL get", just not as severe so they stand a better chance of living thru it:black_eyed:


----------

